# LGBs New ICE Train - Is it a toy or a nice train?



## Koploper (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello everyone,

In Europe, I always ride on the German Highspeed ICE train and I saw that this year LGB has released an ICE train in G-Scale.

==============================
*LGB 90610 DB ICE 3 MF Powered Rail Car Train*

German Federal Railroad (DB) class 406 ICE 3 high speed train. These very modern German Federal Railroad powered rail car trains run daily at over 300 km/h / 188 mph on the high speed routes in Germany and recently also across the border in Europe. They feature particular comfort and also special technical amenities such as Internet and video reception. The train destination sign is lettered “Forbach – Lorraine”; this train runs between Frankfurt/Main and the French capital of Paris. Length over the buffers 163 cm / 64-3/16”.

http://medienpdb.maerklin.de/produk...t_2012.pdf

=================================

Does anyone have one of these or have any infromation about them? I see G-Scale Junction sells them. Are they a good quality LGB model train or just a cute toy for kids? The low price has me a little suspicious of the quality. If nice, I'd like to get one to run on my small garden layout to remind me of my train trips while in Holland and Germany.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

LGB ( and now Maerklin) had, and still has, a propensity to make anything 'toy-like' despite their greatest invention and gift to the G scale world - the 45mm guage standardization. Unfortunately, despite their best efforts to make it toy-like, the ICE is a very sleek design that sheaths (conceals) a very powerful engineering framework. So the toy they have introduced is pretty close to the prototype. Thankfully. May be a good investment if Kalifornia's 64Bln investment in high speed adopts one of these designs. Then the LGB price goes up. My prediction.

Cheers.

Victor.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The windows are just stickers, that should tell you everything


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have tried to find the drawings of the 1:1 . I think a "scale" model would be really cool.


----------

